# Low Launch Driver Shaft



## Steviebhoy (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a low launch shaft as the one I have just now just is far too high for my liking.

Anyone any ideas what shaft would help and price wise?

The Aldila NV is this low launch as seen it on Gamola golf for Â£24 but unsure if the 350 tip would fir my FT-IQ can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## brendy (Sep 2, 2011)

Launch matey, not lunch!    The Prolaunch Red is quite a low launch shaft.
http://www.grafalloy.com/newsite/index.php?option=com_content&task=article&id=16&j=pro

I have never used an Aldila NV so cant comment.


----------



## Steviebhoy (Sep 2, 2011)

haha thanks Brendy for fixing this

Will have a look at this as badly need something.

Have you used the Prolaunch before?


----------



## brendy (Sep 2, 2011)

Sure do, I have an MD F3 wood with Prolaunch Red stiff shaft, I do hit down on the ball a little so it helps even out the normally balloony shape though I am working on a slightly more sweeping swing.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 2, 2011)

Callaway is a 0.350 tip in the FT-Q.

NV is not a bad choice and a shaft I really like myself.


----------



## Mr_T (Sep 2, 2011)

I dunno about the NV but i have the Adila NVS in my FT-3 and it is quite low launch for me, hope this helps


----------



## Steviebhoy (Sep 2, 2011)

Craw have you played with this shaft?

Is it a straight forward pull the original shaft out and put the new in for the pro?


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2011)

The NV is a low/mid launch and a decent shaft imo, obv the weigth will also have a slight baring on flight too (it comes from 55 to 85g i think)


----------



## thecraw (Sep 2, 2011)

Pro will need a shaft extractor if he's going to save the old shaft Stevie.

Should be straight forward enough for then to do though.


----------



## Lump (Sep 2, 2011)

the fubuki tour 63 x is a low launch, low spin shaft. I don't struggle to get the ball in the air but this thing stopped any height off the tee completely.


----------



## griffgolf (Sep 2, 2011)

Aldila NV 75 stiff is a good low launching shaft.

I have used one in several drivers and find it has a low trajectory for me


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2011)

Aldila NV 75 stiff is a good low launching shaft.
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame it's such an awful colour.....  

It is a good shaft though.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Sep 3, 2011)

aldila  `rip`  tour shaft  gives a nice flight - have used the prolaunch red as well and both very good shafts


----------



## Mungoscorner (Sep 3, 2011)

Stevie,the Aldila NV is a very good shaft,and at that sort of money a real bargain.Newer doesn't always mean better mate,it can hold its own amongst newer technology imo.


----------

